# Upcoming Susan Garrett Seminars (Agility - Canada)



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

If you can get there, I've heard these are all amazing. ROADTRIP! Specially the FIRST one, the flatwork? Helps with focus and attention and getting OUR skills and communication down for the pups. Hmm, but the Obedience Camp looks like fun too.....

Come, join Susan Garrett at Say Yes Dog Training in April for three of her
very popular workshops.

Please go to <www.clickerdogs.com> to register.

*FLATWORK SECRETS FOR HANDLING SUCCESS*
*Sunday, April 3 - Monday, April 4, 2011*

Not just for novice dogs! A lack of success at any level of agility can
often be traced to a weakness of foundation. These incredibly action packed days will
cover the flatwork skills necessary to create brilliance in your agility
dog. Included in this session will be Shadow handling skills such as; Circle
work, deceleration, cross; rear cross fundamentals, using your crate to
teach distance; driving lines plus a few one and two jump exercises. This
session will be valuable both for puppies and Masters level agility dogs.
Prerequisite: is mandatory that all dogs participating in the seminar have a
strong understanding in Crate Games. Visit the Crate Games page for details.

*AGILITY HANDLING BLUEPRINT (DOUBLE BOX AND MORE)*
*Tuesday April 5 - Wednesday April 6, 2011*

Greg Derrett's handling system can create a blueprint for handling
brilliance in any agility dog and handler team. Some handlers have the
ability to outrun their dogs and therefore may choose to perform more front
crosses while others may run the same course with mostly rear crosses, still
working within Greg's system. It doesn't matter what your strengths or your
dog strengths, Greg Derrett's system truly is one designed for all dogs of
all breeds.

During this intense two day workshop participants will be taught how best to
incorporate Speed circles, One, Two and Three jump drills plus Double Box
work into their foundation work. The basics of handling decision making,
lead out positions, front crosses, rear crosses, threadles and 270s will all
be covered over the 2 days.

Come prepared to work as this fast paced workshop will keep you running.

*Obedience Camp with Susan Garrett*
*Thursday, April 21 - Sunday, April 24, 2011*

The massively popular Obedience workshop is back! Training in obedience does
not need to mean repetitive drilling of manoeuvres in hopes of creating
precision. Susan Garrett's unique approach to Competition Obedience creates
a dog that wants to be precise because this precision is built into each
game that the dog loves to play.

Create brilliance with the drive to be correct, while engaging the dog in a
series of games your dog is anxious to play. Regardless if your interest
lies in competition obedience, rally-o, schutzhund or even if you are just
looking to create more control for your agility training, this is a workshop
that will fill in the blanks for you. It is the strategic use of reinforcement which 
is the key to the success behind creating a program that never sees the use of
physical or verbal corrections.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Wouldn't it be wonderful!!


----------

